# Wage slip



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi all!

DH's wage slip hasn't turned up (in the post), should we be worried?  Jumping to all the wrong conclusions about it getting into the wrong hands, identity fraud and stuff like that.

Sue


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

when does he get paid?

My works send them out about 1-2 days after wages go in (the office staff only get them on pay day if in the office on the day!)

my Dh works send them out to get to staff a day or 2 before wages go in

xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

even if it arrives in the wrong hands, I don't think anybody could do anything with it. There is no bank account number on it or bank details . Usually to check ID, they ask not only a proof of where you live but also IDs, and more than one bill or wage slip ( isn't it the last 3? ) even with 3 wage slips I don't think people could do anything with it. 

Considering how bad the post is in this country I would think it is just late or maybe lost with all the other letters that get lost. You can get a copy made. 

Future Mummy


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Sue i wouldnt worry too much, when we lived in Holland Al's wage slips were always getting lost but from what i remember there isnt a huge amount of info on them but i guess all companies are different hope u get it sorted out and it is just the postie being crap


----------

